# Famous people you went to the same school as you?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

i will start

Eil of Emmerdale

famous as it gets.


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

Matthew Stafford(Detroit Lions quaterback) and Clayton Kershaw(Dodger's pitcher) were a year behind me.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

High school: Emmitt Smith. And Trent Richardson graduated two years ahead of me although I didn't know him personally.

College: Daniel Tosh


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Some sailboater who went on to compete in the Olympics for USA. Forgot her name. There were also a few famous actors who went to my high school. Forgot their names as well. I'm not good with names.

Edit: I remember a couple of other things now. In elementary school I knew a girl from the Vanderbilt family. And she is related to Anderson Cooper.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

My high school is relatively new so basically there's no famous alumni.

But apparently my high school government teacher attended high school with Beyonce.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Hayley Orrantia, who's on that show 'The Goldbergs', and Jasen Rauch from that band Breaking Benjamin.


----------



## pwrctrl (Jun 27, 2015)

Alex Clare, he had one really popular song and he dated amy winehouse and sold the story to the press


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

She didn't go to my school but Paris Hilton went through Customs one time when I was doing my training there. I had no idea who she was - even after they told me (it was quite a while ago) and the other guys thought it was hilarious. :um


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Lyndsy Fonseca.


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

Jeremy Renner and George Lucas when to my Community College


----------



## drumcrush (Aug 15, 2015)

Bree Olson... lol


----------



## MylesB93 (Feb 25, 2014)

Colin Firth went to my college.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Kelly Holmes went to my secondary school.


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

That band Sixpence none the Richer went to my High School, years before me, of course.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Only people who are popular online, fashion and makeup bloggers. Still weird seeing their pics show up on places like pinterest.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't know much about him, but it seems Jared Padalecki is an alumni from my high school.


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

Sir Michael Caine and Sir Sean Connery went to my middle school. Beat that.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Collin Powell- U.S. Secretary of State under President Bush
J Edgar Hoover- 1st Director of the FBI
John Dulles- US Secretary of State under President Eisenhower
John F Kennedy's wife
Kerry Washington- actress

I can go on lol..lots of US senators/politicians, special agents, military commanders, actresses, astronauts, etc. This is all at my graduate school institution by the way.


----------



## Ann209 (Sep 6, 2015)

Paul-drummer of MB20


----------



## BobtheKat (Feb 7, 2015)

Debi Derryberry voice of Jimmy Neutron went to my High School. So there's that.


----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

Amanda Seyfried, but she graduated right before I entered high school.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

George Clooney


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Kwantlen University

Ryan Reynolds


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

Some footballer I don't remember the name of.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

Famous Comedian Jerry Seinfeld went to the same college as me - his picture is on a lot of the marketing for the school.

Famous Porn Star Ron Jeremy went to the same college as me - his picture is not on any of the marketing for the school.


----------



## Kenueci (Sep 18, 2015)

They rarely come, maybe I do not know it!


----------

